# New to Forum



## deborah and ricky

Hi
We are new to this forum, but not to Italy, we have lived in Marche for the last 4 years, but only finishing early this year.
Deborah and I had had more then enough of the rat race in the UK, and made the move with no regrets.
Deborah’s mother moved over a little over a year ago, and is keen to make friends with other English speakers on the local area.
Our house is in Monte Vidon Corrado, about 2 k from the town, so really in the country as the locals tell us.
We have made all the same mistakes, and had all the highs and lows, but now the idea is to try and live our lives, looking at the clouds.
Well that’s about us…………I hope we can contribute to the forum.

Regards
Ricky


----------



## ingridbergman

*ingridbergman*



deborah and ricky said:


> Hi
> We are new to this forum, but not to Italy, we have lived in Marche for the last 4 years, but only finishing early this year.
> Deborah and I had had more then enough of the rat race in the UK, and made the move with no regrets.
> Deborah’s mother moved over a little over a year ago, and is keen to make friends with other English speakers on the local area.
> Our house is in Monte Vidon Corrado, about 2 k from the town, so really in the country as the locals tell us.
> We have made all the same mistakes, and had all the highs and lows, but now the idea is to try and live our lives, looking at the clouds.
> Well that’s about us…………I hope we can contribute to the forum.
> 
> Regards
> Ricky


Hi,just joined the forum too.Just moved to Lucca last week and am looking for friends. Although I am loving it Im trying to get used to the slower pace.I dont know anyone here and cannot speak Italian yet.Good start eh! I live in the countryside just outside of Lucca and am going into town today to try to fing a language school.It would be nice to hear from you and how quckly it took you to find your way around here, kind regards Ingrid


----------



## barrov

Hello Deborah and Ricky,

I believe you have migrated here from another forum which changed it's style recently...

It's good to see your posts again and I will look forward to chatting in the future.

Chris


----------



## Butters

Hi Deborah & Ricky,
Hi & welcome to the forum. Hope you have a good time here!
Butters


----------



## Calabrian

Finally! Found the newcomer page. I recently purchased a house in Calabria, close to Tropea. It's a beautiful area, which so far has not been dessemated by tourism. Curious to know if there are others in the area?


----------



## paolojackie

ingridbergman said:


> Hi,just joined the forum too.Just moved to Lucca last week and am looking for friends. Although I am loving it Im trying to get used to the slower pace.I dont know anyone here and cannot speak Italian yet.Good start eh! I live in the countryside just outside of Lucca and am going into town today to try to fing a language school.It would be nice to hear from you and how quckly it took you to find your way around here, kind regards Ingrid


hi ingrid just joined forum today my family are from barga area and i have had a house in the village for the last 10 years the family have had one for over 90 years in the same village i am getting to retirment age now nearly 60 and am looking to spend march to october every year there cant wait there is another english couple moved in about 3 years ago that live permenent and they found a school for english in lucca could find out where if you like sure you will love it good luck paolojackie


----------



## sharonsmu

*Happy to hear you have settled*

I moved here to Rome in April and am still slowly settling in. About 5 years ago my husband and I looked at some properties in Le Marche to renovate but decided to stay in the UK at that time, since then we got fed up with the uk and moved to Rome, convenient for my husbands work. We found le marche to be absolutely beautiful and felt it was an undiscovered Tuscany I think you have chosen a great place. 
There are lots of expat forums so get your mum in law to log onto them all. Here in Rome the international communities tend to spring up around the international schools, dont think there are any in your area though :0( In these long school holidays I am finding it a little lonelier as most of my friends are away on holiday.

How is your Italian?, my biggest worry is mastering the langauge, with 2 small children time to study is difficult and although I can scrape by in shops I feel like holding a proper conversation in Italian is a long way off.
Take care


----------



## maleena

paolojackie said:


> hi ingrid just joined forum today my family are from barga area and i have had a house in the village for the last 10 years the family have had one for over 90 years in the same village i am getting to retirment age now nearly 60 and am looking to spend march to october every year there cant wait there is another english couple moved in about 3 years ago that live permenent and they found a school for english in lucca could find out where if you like sure you will love it good luck paolojackie


Hello, my family and i are new to this forum too. we are Australian . we have not moved to italy yet, but are hopefully moving in september 2010. there are 4 of us my husband, 2 boys and myself. we are very interested in moving to tuscany (Lucca, Pisa or Firenze) for 1 year. 
i noticed that you only live in your house from march to october, what do you do with it over the winter months?
Our aim is to either get somewhere to rent for 3 months (less than 800euros a month) anytime from september 2010 or to house sit for other foreigners while they are away over the winter months. I am not sure where Barga is but it sounds nice. While we are there in the first 3 months we want to get to know the area we are staying in and obtain work ( i will be able to teach english) and my husband is a very good gardener/landscaper, environmental scientist, handyman ( all that outdoors stuff). and we will enrol our children into public school once we have work and know that we are staying at least 1 year.
we will also be needing italian classes as well, although i will have been studying italian for 2 years by then.
anyway i am not sure why i felt the need to tell you all this , but you just sound like a nice person on this forum with alot of experience in italy.
thank you
maleena.


----------



## paolojackie

ingridbergman said:


> Hi,just joined the forum too.Just moved to Lucca last week and am looking for friends. Although I am loving it Im trying to get used to the slower pace.I dont know anyone here and cannot speak Italian yet.Good start eh! I live in the countryside just outside of Lucca and am going into town today to try to fing a language school.It would be nice to hear from you and how quckly it took you to find your way around here, kind regards Ingrid


hi we have house north of you near barga dont live permanent yet will next year have info that might be helpfull if you need it regards email [email protected]


----------



## paolojackie

email me if you like [email protected] (there is understroke between paul_abrami)


----------



## paolojackie

maleena said:


> Hello, my family and i are new to this forum too. we are Australian . we have not moved to italy yet, but are hopefully moving in september 2010. there are 4 of us my husband, 2 boys and myself. we are very interested in moving to tuscany (Lucca, Pisa or Firenze) for 1 year.
> i noticed that you only live in your house from march to october, what do you do with it over the winter months?
> Our aim is to either get somewhere to rent for 3 months (less than 800euros a month) anytime from september 2010 or to house sit for other foreigners while they are away over the winter months. I am not sure where Barga is but it sounds nice. While we are there in the first 3 months we want to get to know the area we are staying in and obtain work ( i will be able to teach english) and my husband is a very good gardener/landscaper, environmental scientist, handyman ( all that outdoors stuff). and we will enrol our children into public school once we have work and know that we are staying at least 1 year.
> we will also be needing italian classes as well, although i will have been studying italian for 2 years by then.
> anyway i am not sure why i felt the need to tell you all this , but you just sound like a nice person on this forum with alot of experience in italy.
> thank you
> maleena.


email me if you like maleena and we can talk the house is in north tuscany in small village


----------



## maleena

thank you for your email address, i will email very soon.
maleena


----------

